# My dog sucks at plumbing



## caddis (Dec 1, 2008)

The other day I was buried up to my elbow underneath the sink trying to replace a faucet. Things were going fine until Shelby decided to jump on my brothers. Of course I reacted with a huge jerk up and smacked my head on the pipes, and almost knocked myself out. I swear I saw her laughing. Last time she helps.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL I have more dog-related injuries than I can count. Once I got a fat lip because I opened the backdoor to let Dillon in while holding onto Sam's collar, and he made a dash to go outside, and I slammed my face into the doorframe. :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is too funny!!! Sorry I laughed but that sounds like something that my Bama would do to my hubby. He has caused me to hit something like my knee or head several times.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That's too funny. Sounds more like she just got her 'plumbing' types mixed up. Also sounds like she used the female 'fix all' method when something need fixing: smack it REALLY HARD! I'll bet she was laughing too.


----------

